# Installing larger engine in snow blower



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a smaller 2 stage snow blower. It currently has a 5.5hp Techumsah engine in it.

I was thinking about buying a larger engine say a 7 to 7.5 hp engine to replace the factory engine. Is that a bad thing or is that something that should be fine?

I'm just worried that the increased HP would be too much for the impeller drive gearbox.

Also, how do you tell what kind of drive shaft your current engine has, can you tell from the model number?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Most generally, if you oversize the engine on some of these, you can create more problems then its worth. Just cause it runs great for the rest of the season doesnt meen its not hurting the gear boxs and such. Most generally they size the engine for the equipment its running. Another thing to watch for, when you make an engine size jump like this, your output shafts is normally bigger. I do believe the shafts from 5.5 hp to 7 hp have a change in diameter and length. Sometimes when you look up an engine, they give you a break down of parts that are optional to the engine, which also includes different shafts, linkages, tanks, and whatevers. Hope this helps.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I would check with the snowblower company or dealer and find out if putting larger engine on this blower will work. If you are going to go to a 7.5 hp engine I would consider get a B/S Snow engine, as the Tecumseh company is out of business. I was told by CPD that Tec. will cover warranty on any new engine, that is out there on new equipment,or in a box at a dealer or box store. They will be making parts for awhile but not engines or short blocks.


----------

